# New insulin patch



## Becca (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1103674.html

No pictures would love to see what it looked like?


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2009)

yes deffo need pics to see it x


----------



## Copepod (Jul 29, 2009)

A while back, Omnipod device was announced (basically, a small pump with wireless connection to a control device): 

http://www.vivreave cundiabete. com/blog/ ?p=173


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't imagine it being much smaller than the omnipod. It sounds like the insulin will be absorbed through the skin as it makes no mention of a cannula


----------



## NiVZ (Jul 29, 2009)

Found this link which is interesting.  It's an article on the progress of non-invasive insulin treatments and mentions the Medingo Solo (article is from 2008)

http://www.drugdeliverytech-online.com/drugdelivery/200803/?pg=43

and here's an article from this months edition with other patch based methods that are being tested:

http://www.drugdeliverytech-online.com/drugdelivery/20090708/?pg=44

NiVZ


----------



## mikeinspain (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi, I thought I would see if I could get further info on this product or some pics to see what it looks like.

I did get this reply from Medingo this morning.



> Dear Mike,
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your inquiry about our FDA 510(k) Clearance for the Solo(tm) MicroPump Insulin Delivery System.   You may read the full press release at the following link http://www.businesswire.com/portal/...6421&newsLang=en&ndmConfigId=1000639&vnsId=41.
> ...


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have found these links very interesting..Thank you to all who posted them...

Heidi
xx


----------



## mikeinspain (Aug 6, 2009)

*Medingo Solo Insulin Pump/Patch*

Hi all

The people from Medingo hae released the Solo Pump in the USA.

You can read more here on a site they created especially for the pump = 
http://www.solo4you.com/.

Bernard Farrell (Diabetes Blogger in the US) also talks about the new pump and their is a video to watch as well = 
http://www.bernardfarrell.com/blog/2009/08/more-on-medingo-solo.htm

Hope that helps


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Mike, looks pretty good and similar to the omnipod. Doubt that'll be NHS funded for a while unless it comes out cheaper than the pumps currently being used.


----------

